# Logistik points and CT



## RetiredRoyal (28 Apr 2009)

When I CT back to the reg f in july, do i lose my points? The reason I ask is that we have to release from teh reserves to become Reg F members.


----------



## exgunnertdo (28 Apr 2009)

When I CT'd in 2005, I figured I would lose my points, so I ordered a bunch of stuff and I think my account had 12 points in it.  When they gave the entire RegF their intial allottment of points (right after Clothing online came on), my extra 12 points were still there.  But for some reason on Apr 1, when they topped everyone up my 12 points vanished, and I just had what I would have had if I had been RegF the whole time.  It was only 12 points, so I didn't really care.

Just my experience, since it was right at the initiation of the RegF Clothing online program things may have changed.


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Apr 2009)

Why not ask the expert via email:  
RICHARD.LEPAGE@forces.gc.ca 
or 
forces.info@logistikunicorp.com


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Apr 2009)

I CTd and OTd in Feb '07 and my points didn't disappear.  As I did a change of DEU, my initial DEU kitting was done at Supply not thru LogistikUniCorp.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (30 Apr 2009)

Anyone know if we will get additional points upon CT to make up for what we should have had, if we were in the reg force prior to allotment date?  Something tells me my 200 pts may not get me very far!


----------



## armyvern (30 Apr 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if we will get additional points upon CT to make up for what we should have had, if we were in the reg force prior to allotment date?  Something tells me my 200 pts may not get me very far!



I don't know why you think 200 points wouldn't get you far in the RegF.

It's all we get.

Points are assigend each 01 Apr based upon your UIC. Those in NDHQ (or other) unitswho wear DEU as daily dress get the 400 points.

Other than them, it's 200.


----------



## armyvern (30 Apr 2009)

Office Linebacker said:
			
		

> When I CT back to the reg f in july, do i lose my points? The reason I ask is that we have to release from teh reserves to become Reg F members.



Well, if you release and they close your Logistik account, then when you enroll in the RegF and they open a Logistik account for you - there'll be 200 points in it. It's almost kind of like magic hey?


----------



## ltmaverick25 (30 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I don't know why you think 200 points wouldn't get you far in the RegF.
> 
> It's all we get.
> 
> ...



I didnt know that, I was always under the impression that reg force pers received more points anually then reservists did.  What about the initial issue of DEUs.  Do the reg force pers get more there or is it the same?

I received 2 sets of navy DEUs on a reserve initial issue.


----------



## armyvern (30 Apr 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> I didnt know that, I was always under the impression that reg force pers received more points anually then reservists did.  What about the initial issue of DEUs.  Do the reg force pers get more there or is it the same?
> 
> I received 2 sets of navy DEUs on a reserve initial issue.



Entitlement is for 2 sets on our side too.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Entitlement is for 2 sets on our side too.



When did that change  ??? I only got one set on my initial issue.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Entitlement is for 2 sets on our side too.



Since we lost our tans, we now only have one set of DEU.  Although, I suppose our *initial* issue was two.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (1 May 2009)

I am going to have to buy 3 more sets then (minus the tunic).  There is no way two of them will get me through the week, that would drive me nuts!


----------



## armyvern (1 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Since we lost our tans, we now only have one set of DEU.  Although, I suppose our *initial* issue was two.



We get two of everything. Except the tunic. And those who actually wear the thing more than twice a year (to work in) are getting 400 points.


Summer weight DEUs for the Army are being looked at again.


----------



## armyvern (1 May 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> I am going to have to buy 3 more sets then (minus the tunic).  There is no way two of them will get me through the week, that would drive me nuts!



That's why people posted to Units that "must" wear them to work everyday get 400 points.


----------



## dapaterson (1 May 2009)

Four hundred always seemed a bit rich to me.  In an average year, I'd order a pair of shoes (96), one pair of pants (44), five short sleeve shirts (16x5) - roughly 220 points a year to sustain myself in style.

I know there are occasional acquisitions like a tunic (for increased girth  :-[ ), a replacement sweater or beret, but 400 per year for NDHQ still seems high...


----------



## PMedMoe (1 May 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Summer weight DEUs for the Army are being looked at again.



I won't hold my breath.  :

Also, it may be good to remind people that you max out at 1200 points (IIRC), so you might as well use the points and get stuff (extra shirts, pants, socks, etc).


----------



## armyvern (1 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I won't hold my breath.  :
> 
> Also, it may be good to remind people that you max out at 1200 points (IIRC), so you might as well use the points and get stuff (extra shirts, pants, socks, etc).



Well, you may not want to hold your breth as long as the CF Dress Committee - it's already made it's way through them.

1200 points are enough to completly replace your DEU 3 times over (shirts, socks, tunics and all). For the average pers ... 1200 max is well more than enough for the entire 20 year career (earned in 6 years for us 200 point people/3 years for the 400 point people - and not even accounting the complete set that you get initially without even having to utilize your "exchange" points.)


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> 1200 points are enough to completly replace your DEU 3 times over (shirts, socks, tunics and all). For the average pers ... 1200 max is well more than enough for the entire 20 year career (earned in 6 years for us 200 point people/3 years for the 400 point people - and not even accounting the complete set that you get initially without even having to utilize your "exchange" points.)



I agree, Vern.  But you know, some people just can't get enough "free" stuff!


----------

